
Service Discovery with Mesos-DNS – Mesosphere - florianleibert
https://mesosphere.com/2015/01/21/mesos-dns-service-discovery/
======
florianleibert
Here is the link to the Github repo: [https://github.com/mesosphere/mesos-
dns](https://github.com/mesosphere/mesos-dns)

